# Weissport Pa collection



## lil digger (Apr 26, 2018)

Here  is my local Weissport pa
bottle collection. I am in need of the following. If you have any please contact me. 
C.nusbaum iron Pontic soda
j.t.nusbaum & brothers Camden glass works soda
f.nusbaum Weissport , double collar
j.t. Nusbaum and bros mineral waters blue (a mint example of the green one also) 

anyway, here they are


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 26, 2018)

Those are fantastic! Beautiful collection!


----------



## borderrat (May 11, 2018)

oh yeah, nice color


----------

